# Bo-Flex



## teej (Apr 5, 2008)

I was watching a bo-flex commercial and there was a fast 3 second shot of the guys back while he was using the machine. It sure looked like the guy had the EP kenpo crest tattoo'd in the middle of his back. I haven't seen the commercial again yet to look again. Anyone else notice it or know who the guy is if it I did see the crest on his back?

Teej


----------

